# Euro v europe



## Bonio (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone have good intelligence right now on the prospect of buying in Italy during the current financial crisis in euroland????

Forget the euro exchange rate please, I am just looking to focus on the consequences if, if, if, if, the euro goes into meltdown.

If there is a financier/economist out there I would appreciate your input.

many thanks

Bonio


----------

